# Calories/Carbs and Intake/Output



## VA Transport EMT (Feb 12, 2013)

Recently I've been in powering through the first semester of Medic class and have been researching drugs uses that affect your body's metabolisms. A few of these medicines include Glucagon and Thiamin, both of these meds increase your body functions such as metabolism and energy.

Using Thiamin (B1) as a supplement will allow exercise to burn off carbohydrates instead of allowing them to convert to fat molecules for later storage. 

*If using a supplement while beginning a workout regime, would this allow an increase of output of fat calories and bad carbs while allowing an increase of better carbs until my body gets used to a diet created for my workout?*

Glycagen is fat cells that can be burned for energy. 

*Using Thiamin, can we skip this buildup of fat cells?*
*If not, what can we do to stimulate the release of excess Glycagen safely (without going into Ketoacidosis or becoming Diabetic)?*

*While using this limited knowledge (please feel free to expand), what else can we do to increase the effects of Calories and Carbohydrates that we take in and burn out via exercise? *

*Is there a natural way to dictate the natural response of norepinepherine and epinepherine that we can utilize to increase the effects of a workout and calorie output?*

Thanks everyone.


----------



## CAC758 (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't believe using those will make a noticeable difference in CHO and FAT usage. GlycOgen is the stored form of Glucose. During exercise, cells break down Glycogen into Glucose and use the glucose as a source of energy for muscle contraction.

The only way to dictate which fuel source your tapping into (Fat, Carbs, Protein) is to change the intensity and duration of your exercises. 

Higher intensity / short duration = Anaerobic (Carbohydrates as main fuel source)
Lower intensity / longer duration = Aerobic (Fats as main fuel source) 

The more you exercise, the more your body stores fat and carbs better (in muscles compared to fat cells) and allows you to utilize the fat before the carbs.


----------

